# Externes USB-Laufwerk lieber exfat oder NTFS formatieren ...



## Geronimo:) (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich hab hier ein externes 1GB Toshiba USB-HDD Laufwerk, das ich über den USB-Fernanschluss meiner FritzBox nutzen möchte. 
So das ich also von mehreren PC´s darauf zugreifen kann.

Jetzt wüste ich gerne, ob ich die Platte lieber in exfat oder ntfs formatieren soll.

Das sind die beiden Auswahlmöglichkeiten, die ich habe.

Ich möchte die ext. HDD als Backupplatte laufen lassen, wo auch sehr große Dateien abgespeichert werden. Welches der beiden genannten Formate hat da Vorteile, und ist schneller im Daten verarbeiten. 

Vielen Dank im voraus. 


Geronimo
...


----------



## pcfreak26 (11. Oktober 2010)

meines Wissens nach bringt exFat nur bei Flash-Usb-medien (USB-Sticks/Cardreader) etwas, weil der verwaltungsaufwand anders gehändelt wird. bei hdd bringt es wahrscheinlich nicht allzuviel, da die Hdd immer schneller ist als z.B. ein Usb-stick. exFAT wird leider auch nicht von allen Geräten erkannt, da ist man mit NTFS besser beraten, falls man vorhat die Platte z.B. an Hd-Fernseher die Avis (DIVX,XVID) und Mpegs lesen können, anzuschliessen.

Die Fritzbox würde mit exFAT wahrscheinlich net klarkommen, erst nach einem Firmware-update schauen und ob exFAT da denn unterstützt wird. Problem ist daran das die meisten Router ein Mini-Linux benutzen.


----------



## kenji_91 (11. Oktober 2010)

1GB oder 1 TB ? 
Alles unter 4GB würde ich in fat32 formatieren, da dies von den meisten erkannt wird im gegensatz zu exfat.
NTFS ist mittlerweile auch von den meisten OS unterstützt worden und der Vorteil gegenüber fat32 ist, dass die dateigröße nicht auf weniger als 4GB gedrosselt ist.

Von der Geschwindigkeit her bringt keiner gegenüber dem anderen einen großen Vorteile.


----------



## rabe08 (11. Oktober 2010)

Bist Du sicher, das es sich um ein 1GB-Laufwerk handelt? Gerade da Du von sehr großen Dateien schreibst...

Der Schwachpunkt wird so oder so nicht das Dateisystem sein. USB plus TCP/IP-Overhead, die Nutzrate wird sich irgendwo im Bereich 3-8 MB/s einpendeln. Von außen halt Dein Upstream, wenn Du auf die Daten zugreifst. An meiner Box habe ich einen 4GB USB-Stick angesteckt, um schnell mal ein paar Dateien zu verschieben. Für alles andere Webdav 1GB.


----------



## Geronimo:) (11. Oktober 2010)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> 1GB oder 1 TB ?


 

... klar *1* *TB *... man sollte nicht soviel saufen. 

Ich glaub, ich werd dann mal im ntfs Format formatieren.
Hier greifen zwei Win 7 Rechner und ein XP Rechner auf das USB HDD zu.

Muß ich da für den XP Rechner vielleicht noch einen Patch einspielen, damit es auch mit dem Rechner klappt?

Geronimo


----------



## mattinator (11. Oktober 2010)

Für den Netzwerk-Zugriff ist es egal, wie das lokale Laufwerk formatiert ist. Alle Windows-Clients nutzen das gleiche Netzwerk-Protokoll, mit höheren Versionen ggf. mit erweiterten Funktionalitäten, soweit sie vom Server, in diesem Falle Deiner FritzBox zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Beim lokalen NTFS-Filesystem kommen gegenüber exfat lediglich zusätzliche Funktionen dazu (erweiterte Rechteverwaltung). Bzgl. Geschwindigkeit ist bei Festplatten ein FAT-basiertes Filesystem architekturbedingt gegenüber NTFS im Nachteil, allerdings limitiert hier wie schon geschrieben der USB-Port und das Netzwerk.


----------



## Geronimo:) (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich hab gestern Abend das formatieren angestoßen.
Es hat die ganze Nacht gedauert. ca. 10 Stunden. 
Ich hab eigentlich USB 2.0 
Ist das normal, das es so lange dauert? 


Geronimo


----------



## mattinator (12. Oktober 2010)

1 TB mit ca. 25 MB/s (+/-) beschreiben dauert schon so lange: ca. 1000000 / 25 s = 40000 s. Hättest Schnellformatierung wählen sollen, bei einer neuen Platte reicht das aus, da wohl keine Fehler drauf sein sollten.


----------

